# Lightning!



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Sat and watched a couple storms collide this evening... no tornados but a load of lightning. got lucky and caught this little guy with my iphone camera.







no bolt here but dang it was close. so bright it looks like high noon outside! it's 9pm though... pitch black outstide


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

nice B, remember a few years back sat in my garage watching a storm. the bolts were striking the church steeple over and over, this was slightly up a hill from my back garden but less than 300feet away!! could here the crackling as it dissipated, kind of like fireworks

nature at its best


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

took some video as well with my ipad, after going back and watching some of it i was able to take a screen shot of this one...


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

nice


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Holy Xxxx

Didn´t even know how many different topics this forum covers...i´m impressed and i´d like to share some pics from last summer i guess.


----------

